# March events @ The Grosvenor



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 29, 2012)

wow, did it even before the month started :chuffed:

1st Friday (March 2nd):
The round the table session with your hosts:
The No Frills Band




The weekly events:
*Every Monday:*




Starts around 9pm




*Every Tuesday:* Quiz 8:30 until a teams win
£1 per person entry, teams of 4 maximum, winning team gets the pot, plus spot prize individual question
Questions start at 9pm.


*Friday 2nd:* *Grindcore*
Doors open: 19:00
Charge: £5
With:

Merciless Precision
Unsu
The Atrocity Exhibit
Nebukadnezza




*Saturday 3rd: Big Stuff Promotions presents*
Starts: 8pm
Door: £4
With:

Foreign Legion (wales)
Criminal Minds (Bristol)
AfteRiot





Spoiler: blurb



BIG STUFF Prom proudly presents: Foreign Legion, Welsh Punk band established 1984 and the only Welsh Punk band to play NYC's famous CBGBs. Don't miss this opportunity to catch this band who have toured extensively all over. Two fine support acts from Bristols very own 'Criminal Mind' and AfteRiot who we are excited to have on the bill. ADM £7 ADV tickets available from www.eeetickets.co.uk


 
*Sunday 4th: Kore Kosmou - Video Installation*
Doors open: 6pm
Door: Donations welcome
With improvised music :

Bridget Hayden
Mark Wagner
Christos Fanaras
Estasy
Alexander Tucker
blog link


Spoiler: long blurb from blog above



K O R E’ K O S M O U by C O N N Y P R A N T E R A

On 4th March i will be showing my new video installation titled KORE' KOSMOU at THE GROSVENOR, 17 Sidney Road SW9 0TP, London, from 17.00h onwards.

The installation is a composition of framed drawings, spatial environments and video projections accompanied by a live and improvised music performance by guest musicians Mark Wagner, Bridget Hayden, Christos Fanaras, Emiliano Maggi and Alexander Tucker.

Korè Kosmou is the title of one of the earliest Hermetic writings, in which are explained the origins of the Universe, and its composition by the four elements of Water, Earth, Fire and Air. Korè Kosmou means literally the Virgin of the Cosmos, the divine impersonation of Nature. The greek word “korè” also means "pupil of the eye" and with this cryptic suggestion, the meaning of these writings is left to interpretation: nature is the core of the universe, the beautiful and perfectly Feminine Principle, all-seeing Deity and “Mother of Invention”.

I have taken inspiration from these writings to create a visual thread that guides us straight back to this elementary conception of the origins of the world, to reveal the atavistic need for simple and spiritual understanding of the cosmos in relation to ourselves, and a tangible connection between vestigial knowledge and technological advancement.

I am proud to announce that for this show I have assembled some amazing musicians, and I present you with a rare occasion to see them playing live in a one-off improvised music set.

BRIDGET HAYDEN.........................................http://soundcloud.com/florasninos

MARK WAGNER ......................................http://markwagnermusic.blogspot.com

CHRISTOS FANARAS...............................................http://www.thejackshirt.com

ESTASY ...................................................http://www.myspace.com/extacysound

ALEXANDER TUCKER .......................................http://www.alexandertucker.org

The show is a free event, but small contribuitions to cover costs will be welcome!

For more information about my work see:

CONNY PRANTERA ......................................http://connyprantera.blogspot.com

xxx






*Friday 9th:**Birthday do*

*Saturday 10th: Hardcore Gig*
Start: 7pm
Door: £10
with:

Schizma (Poland)
Dead Man's Chest
Kartel
Diction



Spoiler: full blurb & links



Schizma - Hard Core Till Death Bydgoszcz, Poland
http://www.myspace.com/schizmahc

Kartel - Hard Core South London
http://www.myspace.com/kartellbu

Dead Man's Chest - Straight Edge Hate Core London
http://www.myspace.com/thedeadmanschesthc

Diction - Raw Hard Core Croydon
http://www.myspace.com/diction






*Tuesday 13th: Upset The rhythm*
Start: 8pm
Door: £7
with:

Rodger Stella
Vom Grill
Orphan Fairytale
*Thursday 15th: Sleeveless Music presents an evening of grind madness:*
Start: 7pm
Door: £6
with:

oblivionized
Human Cull
XXXX
Moral Panic



Spoiler: full blurb & links



Sleeveless Music presents an evening of grind madness:

OBLIVIONIZED

http://www.facebook.com/Oblivionized
http://www.mmp.bigcartel.com/
http://www.reverbnation.com/oblivionized
http://www.oblivionized.bandcamp.com/
http://www.myspace.com/oblivionized

HUMAN CULL

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Human-Cull/147348822026841

XXXX

http://www.facebook.com/thedrinkingdead
http://www.myspace.com/thedrinkingdead

MORAL PANIC

http://www.facebook.com/moralpanic4?sk=info
http://moralpanic.bandcamp.com/

More tba






*Friday 16th: Ska/Punk gig*
Starts: 8pm
Door: £8
With:

Ga-ga Zielone Zabski (Poland)
Pro Publico Bono
Flowers Of Flesh And Blood




*Saturday 17th: GIG*
Starts: 8pm
Door: £?
With:

I'm sure the promoter has booked some bands we just haven't been told which ones 
*Friday 23rd: Punk:*
Starts: 8pm
Door: £?
With:

C.R.U.D.E (jAPAN)
Stab
Discarded
*Saturday 24th: Metal:*
Starts: 8pm
Door: £?
With:

I'm sure the promoter has booked some bands we just haven't been told which ones 
*Sunday 25th: Grind:*
Starts: 7pm
Door: £5
With:

Fuck Right Off
Toecutter
Go Fast Or Go Home
Piranha
Ghee



Spoiler: full blurb & links



F.R.O. - BirminSLAM Powerviolence
http://fuckrightoff.bandcamp.com/

Toecutter - Lesta Hardcore
http://toecutterhc.bandcamp.com/

Go Fast Or go Home - Mansfield Crossover thrash/hardcore
http://www.facebook.com/gofastorgohomeuk?sk=app_178091127385

Piranha - downtempo hardcore
http://piranha-hc.bandcamp.com/

Ghee- lard infused grind bastards
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ghee/138679546254918?sk=wall&filter=1

£5 entry 7pm start

http://www.last.fm/event/3198357 Fuck Right Off, Toecutter, Go Fast Or Go Home, Piranha HC
www.facebook.com/events/245653742184315/









*Wednesday 28th: Acoustic Insurgency present:*
Starts: ?pm
Door: £?
With:

David Rovics
I'm sure the promoter has booked more bands we just haven't been told which ones
*Friday 30th: Fundraising Event:*
details tba if we get them

*Saturday 31st: Distortion Club:*
Starts: 9pm at the earliest
Door: £0





hopefully got this right on the first attempt
e2a: obviously not :/


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Mar 6, 2012)

wow, listing for the 17th + poster for the 23rd

*Saturday 17th: GIG*
Starts: 8pm-ish
Door: £4
With:

Firepit Collective
The No Frills Band **in the bar session**
The radical Ceilidh Collective
Perkelt


 If you want to RSVP the event on here
bring your dancing clogs

Flyer for the 23rd:


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Mar 10, 2012)

more posters and line up details.

*Saturday 24th: Metal:*
Starts: 8pm
Door: £6
With:

Shreddertron
Circles of Squares
Jackknife Seizure
Severed Earth
*Wednesday 28th: Acoustic Insurgency present:*
Starts:8:30pm
Door: £5/4
With:

David Rovics
Steve Thompson (aka Blabbermouth)



click for bigger version


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 10, 2012)

wemakeyousoundb - not much to say but someone should comment on your fomatting efforts - top class!

I suppose this bill deserves some consideration:


wemakeyousoundb said:


> *Sunday 25th: Grind:*
> Starts: 7pm
> Door: £5
> With:
> ...


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Mar 10, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> wemakeyousoundb - not much to say but someone should comment on your fomatting efforts - top class!
> 
> I suppose this bill deserves some consideration:


thanks for the compliment.
A lovely bill that isn't it I suggest earplugs to anyone planning to attend


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Mar 16, 2012)

and another event I'd forgotten:

*Thursday 22nd: Free gig:*
Start: 8:30pm
Door: £6
with:

The Fun Die Young
The Reactors
Wrank



click for large version


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Mar 24, 2012)

C.R.U.D.E were excellent (shame I don't speak a word of Japanese and they only spoke about 6 words of English) and backlash the Finnish band were pretty awesome too last night.


----------

